# What happened to "The Attitude"?



## Carlo (Apr 4, 2012)

I just noticed that MP has changed sponsors. I'm pretty comfortable using Attitude as they are very reliable and have good customer service. That being said, I'm a team player and am open to using Nirvana Shop. I did notice a few strains I hadn't' seen before...Has anyone ever ordered from Nirvana before?


----------



## getnasty (Apr 5, 2012)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60745


----------



## Locked (Apr 5, 2012)

I still use The Tude and I hve used Nirvana in the past. Nirvana has real good prices on things.


----------

